# switched to orijen from purina. now problems.



## cash (Aug 16, 2009)

hi
we took in a 1-year old lab pup last week who was used to eating purina dog chow off a plate. we immediately switched him to orijen because when we got him, there was no purina left to mix in gradually. 
he ate it the first night and the next day & night but stopped. we thought it could be the bowl as he was used to a plate so maybe we could get a shallower bowl or whatever. he wouldn't eat it off a plate. 
we went to the local store (ren's pet depot) and the girl there suggested acana if the dog wouldn't eat orijen. same company, less hardcore. 
he ate it the first night and the next day & night but that's it! now he picks at it and eats a couple of pieces and walks away.
he's drinking water fine and he ate some apple that my son dropped on the floor but he avoids his food. 
we're going to the vet tomorrow but i'd like to know if there's anything i can do until then!?

thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You should never switch cold turkey, especially from something like purina to orijen, I'm suprised your dog doesent have diarhhea, but its possible that he has upset stomach, hard to tell.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You have had this dog for a week and he has already learned to play you. You are coddling him. As long as you do that he will continue. Offer him some food and if he refuses it, after 10 minutes of no interest, put it up until next meal time. Give him no treats or between mean snacks. Next meal time, put down the same food in the same container. After 10 minutes of no interest, repeat the process above. He will soon learn that he is not in charge and will eat whatever you offer him. If it takes 2 or 3 days for him to understand then it takes 2 or 3 days. He won't allow himself to starve to death in the presence of food.

If you need to take him to the vet for a checkup because he is new to your home, fine. Don't take him because he is not eating. This is not a physical problem, its a behavior problem.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Problem number one is that you switched cold turkey on him. I'm suprised you're not on here asking why he has explosive bowels. Anyway, what's done is done so no need to dwell on that. 
He's being picky because you're letting him be picky. Are you free feeding him? if so that's the first problem. I don't think free feeding is ever a good idea, especially on a food that rich! Put the bowl down in the morning (or whenever you feed him) leave it there for maybe 20 minutes at the most. If he doesn't want it, just pick t up and put it away. 
Then don't to treats or any snacks in between meals so he's good and hungry the next time. Once he realizes there's nothing better to hold out for, he'll start eating each meal. He's playing you. 
A vet visit for a new dog in the home is always a good idea, but if you're taking him just because he won't eat, you're wasting your time and money. A dog will not starve himself. Chances are he was given table scraps and treats every day in his old home, and this could be what he's holding out for.


----------



## cash (Aug 16, 2009)

his poops are actually quite consistent now although they were almost fully diarrhea when we first brought him home. 
the thought of him playing me crossed my mind because my son also does this and i always give in ("no more carrots mama, only 'chippies'". those are his crackers.....)

anyway, i will definitely use the advice of putting the food up after 10-20 minutes of no interest. but do you guys think that maybe he doesn't enjoy the food??? should i try a different one or be diligent about this??
also, should i go back on orijen or now just stick with acana? any suggestions?

as far as the vet checkup goes, it's just for the year-old checkup. not about him not eating. i was just going to ask if they vet had any ideas but i think you guys hit the nail on the head. 

thanks!! this is a great community!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally go with acana first, because its less protein, my dog does better on it, even though he's energetic, he was gaining weight on orijen. 
Try different flavor like lamb or fish.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

cash said:


> but do you guys think that maybe he doesn't enjoy the food???


No, I think he enjoys controlling you and playing you.



> should i try a different one or be diligent about this??


NO!! Be diligent. You are the one in control and you seem to have a hard time with that. You make the decisions. You are the human.



> also, should i go back on orijen or now just stick with acana? any suggestions?


Of a choice between those 2, I would definately go back ot Orijen. It has the highest protein. Protein is the building block of muscle.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Whats wrong with trying a different flavor? My dog turns up his nose at any fish kibble, but will eat anything chicken made by that same company. 
Dogs have preferences too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cash said:


> but do you guys think that maybe he doesn't enjoy the food??? should i try a different one or be diligent about this??


I think he's eat the food just fine if you didn't let him be in control. A lot of people will disagree, but I don't see any problem in switching flavors, as long as you're sticking to high quality and something he does well on. My Grissom will eat regular Evo just fine, but I noticed him VERY interested in a dog's Red Meat Evo and I let him have a few of the kibbles and he LOVED it, so I'll buy that one next. I like to know that my dogs are enjoying their food, but not at the expense of nutrition.



cash said:


> also, should i go back on orijen or now just stick with acana? any suggestions?


Of the two Orijin is a better food. It does come in a couple flavors, and you can email them and ask for sample packs of it. Since you want him to enjoy his food, it's a good way to let him test the flavors and see which he likes better. Then you buy that one. Your job is not letting him get picky after that. Don't let him back out two days later and run to the store for a different food. I let my dogs do some of the picking, (ie. regular vs. red meat) but once they pick that's it. Lucky for me, they aren't picky. They'll eat just about anything... I just like to see them super excited to eat!



cash said:


> as far as the vet checkup goes, it's just for the year-old checkup. not about him not eating. i was just going to ask if they vet had any ideas but i think you guys hit the nail on the head.


Just so you know, checkups beyond initial puppy checkups are a waste if they're acting and looking perfectly healthy, IMO. Then again, I'm anti-vet. lol



cash said:


> thanks!! this is a great community!


It is... but we have our moments! lol


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

If my older dog refused his food, I would suspect illness because he is just a very consistent eater. My other dog will sometimes just skip a meal or two. I take the food away after 10-20 minutes, put the bowl back into the storage container, and offer it again the next meal. She is in good weight, so it doesn't worry me too much. If she wasn't eating anything, I would probably worry a little bit as she does get excited about treats. 
Recently, I did try a new food that she just didn't seem to take to. The other dog ate it, she went for quite a while without touching it. That did begin to stress me out a bit, so I decided not to rotate in that food anymore. However, I'm sure she wouldn't have starved herself to death. 
If I were you, I would let him settle in a bit (after all, you've had him a short time) and continue with the Acana if his stools are good. Eventually, you can try mixing in the Orijen as it is higher protein. Acana sounds like a good food, though, and if I had already bought a bag I would keep feeding it.


----------

